# Crewman Hiccup enjoys the snow (many pix)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Crewman Hiccup is adorable! Great pictures, as usual


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonderful photos, and Crewman Hiccup is a very cute small person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What beautiful country and Crewman Hiccup looks like quite the spunky character.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mama, this post makes me smile. Crewman Hiccup is a very small person. You made sure she was warm. She must have had a blast! 

I love your pictures! You live in God's country.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claudia wonderful pictures...Crewman Hiccup may not have the heat output the Pudden provided but the love output has to more than make up for that. She looks like a little spark plug and a total sweetheart on top of that!

Pete & Woody


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love to see your adventures and beautiful pictures. Hiccup looks like she is full of fun!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love to see your post and pictures, Claudia! Crewman Hiccup is so very cute!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Such lovely photos 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love your spunky little person; Crewman Hiccup is a LOT OF DOG, per pound! Gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing your beautiful home with us.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Mama, as always, a beautiful post. Thank you so much for giving me such a lovely smile to brighten and start my day with. Crewman Hiccup is such a sweet dog, wonderful photos, wonderful writing, wonderful you  Have a special day. The Pudden is always with us in heart and memory x


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I can see why you call him Hiccup! He is quite a character! Thanks for sharing, now I need to go turn the heat up!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your crewman Hiccup is beyond adorable, wishing you guys a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all!

Crewman Hiccup is a girl, not a boy  :wavey:

Hiccup is her name, while "crewman" is her title aboard the HMS Kayak (see pic). Of course, the HMS Kayak is dry-docked for the winter, and when we re-launch her next summer, a certain crewman might be due for promotion to First Mate (psst - don't tell her).

Crewman Hiccup is 2 years old and of uncertain parentage. Mama got her from the neighbors at 7 month old when the neighbors didn't want her anymore. :doh:
She came originally from a village on the Bering Sea named Teller. Teller is a native (Inupiat) village with a bit of a reputation of breeding everything to everybody, so "Teller dogs" are a local phenomenon. They come in all sizes, shapes and dispositions, and Mama feels fortunate to have snatched up a particularly nice specimen.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures, and she is very cute.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here is Crewman Hiccup's birthplace, the village of Teller


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks so remote,how many people live there?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

it's got about 268 people 

Teller, Alaska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hiccup is adorable 'small but mighty'.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I love the name Hiccup! I think that's like the best small dog name I've ever heard. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and New Years up there. Down here in Anchorage (aka the banana-belt) we've had over 30" of powder in the last 5 days. It's been wonderful, hope you are seeing some of the same!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

alas, no new snow here. Everything still icy, and windy today...


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Hiccup's adventures and the gorgeous views too


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know how you do it, living in such a remote and cold place. I'll bet you miss the Pudden so much but it's wonderful you still have hiccup. You are a very interesting person. My brother and his wife and kids live in Juneau, quite a world away from their kind of life. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to both of you!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in love with Crewman Hiccup
Please to give small person a small kiss from me


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> I am in love with Crewman Hiccup
> Please to give small person a small kiss from me


done! Not such a small kiss though


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pudden said:


> done! Not such a small kiss though


many small kisses and many big smooches and a teeny little hug or three

Crewman Hiccup makes my heart smile


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all; hope you all won't mind Mama posting pics of crewman Hiccup's adventures even though she's not a golden. But she's a little firecracker and a stinkbug, and she'll generate some good stories, no doubt.

There'll be another golden joining our crew sometime next year, I hope...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love her big ears!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, those ears are something else. there are several hypotheses as to her origins, but here's the best one:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pudden said:


> yes, those ears are something else. there are several hypotheses as to her origins, but here's the best one:


Claudia, you're priceless!!! I think it's more than safe to say we'd all love to hear stories about crewman Hiccup. Perhaps one regarding how she came to be called Hiccup would be a fun start.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Perhaps one regarding how she came to be called Hiccup would be a fun start.
> 
> Pete & Woody


that's easy. When she first moved in (7 mo old), she had the hiccups a lot. She also loved to tunnel deep into the blanket on the couch.

One day after a long hike she disappeared under the blankie on the couch and wasn't heard from again for hours. Except, every now and then there'd be a little hiccuping sound from under there, and the whole blanket pile would make a little hop. Cutest thing mama ever saw.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Crewman Hiccup is soooooo adorable. 

Great story about how she got her name. 

Really enjoyed seeing the pictures and hearing about your adventures.

Alaska is truly beautiful. 

Merry Christmas to you and Crewman Hiccup, wishing you all the best in the New Year.


----------

